# First shots with new Tamron 180mm Macro



## Flyextreme (Jan 2, 2014)

I still can't upload photos Here's links to"first" 180 photos with +5 diopter in front. Insects were very scarce. Focal plane very hard to get with this 2mm Aphid zig-zagging on the edge of to leaf and this much magnification hand held didn't help much either.

I am brand new to photography in general. Up until a few months ago, it's just been point and shoots.

Untitled | Flickr - Photo Sharing!
Untitled | Flickr - Photo Sharing!


----------



## hardingaling (Jan 3, 2014)

I only subscribed today but just upload them to flickr then copy the bbcode here and they display, much easier than uploading them onto a forum


----------



## JacaRanda (Jan 3, 2014)

Flyextreme said:


> Cancelled post. Can't upload photos



Don't be too shy to ask for help.  Many of us have been there done that and would enjoy seeing your first macro shots.


----------



## Flyextreme (Jan 3, 2014)

I will try again when I have more time.


----------



## SnappingShark (Jan 3, 2014)

Everybody has to start somewhere! Mine were pathetic attempts the first time... well, they still are 

Just put them up and enjoy some praise, and some criticism, but most of all enjoy the learning!


----------



## yahgiggle (Jan 3, 2014)

Most users here will give you criticism but don't take that to heart they just trying to help you get better. :-D


----------



## Flyextreme (Jan 6, 2014)

Sorry, I still can't get photos posted.   I tried about 4 different ways to get pix posted. I'm sure whatever step I'm missing is very small. I have no problem posting photos anywhere but here

Here's a few from Sat. 1/4/14. I will add more when time allows.

Flickr: Flyextreme's Photostream


----------



## weepete (Jan 6, 2014)

You just need to grab the bb code from Flickr, but html is selected as default. Just select bb code from the options beside the code before you copy and paste.


----------



## Flyextreme (Jan 6, 2014)

bb code ???


----------



## sm4him (Jan 6, 2014)

^It sounds more complicated than it is. In Flickr, with the picture you want on screen, select the little "share" icon, then choose "Grab the HTML/BBCode, make sure that BBCode is selected (see red circle in screen capture above), then copy and paste the resulting code into your TPF post.


----------



## Nervine (Jan 7, 2014)

Some nice shots in there mate


----------



## Flyextreme (Jan 7, 2014)

<iframe src="Welcome to Flickr!" width="500" height="333" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen webkitallowfullscreen mozallowfullscreen oallowfullscreen msallowfullscreen></iframe>

This is even worse


----------



## Flyextreme (Jan 7, 2014)

sm4him said:


> View attachment 63764
> ^It sounds more complicated than it is. In Flickr, with the picture you want on screen, select the little "share" icon, then choose "Grab the HTML/BBCode, make sure that BBCode is selected (see red circle in screen capture above), then copy and paste the resulting code into your TPF post.



I've been messing with it for an hour and can't even get to what your screen grab is showing. I'm getting pretty frustrated


----------

